# How to set internet pic to your desktop?



## strick21 (Jun 8, 2005)

hello,

i was wondering if there is a feature where i can save pictures from the internet and set it on my background desktop? like how you right on the picture and set it up on your PC as a background picture 

Thank 
Jack


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

*This is what I do, it may be a somewhat roundabout way but it works for me. I am going to assume you are running OS X. The first thing you want to do is save the image(s) that you want onto your desktop. Go to your Hard Drive double click >> Double click on users >> Double click on your profile folder >> Double click on pictures, then create a new folder (I called my folder WPaper) within the Pictures folder. Drag and drop your image(s) from the desktop into this newly created folder (the name choice is up to you).
Click on your System Preferences shortcut in your Dock and choose Desktop & Screen Saver, select Choose Folder and drill down to the folder you created for your images referenced above. 
OR
You can save your images to the desktop, drag and drop them into the Library within the Desktop Pictures folder. Hope this helps, cheers and good luck.*


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

 Find the picture that you want on the Internet. 

 Drag the picture to the desktop (this saves it to your hard drive). 

 Put the picture into the folder where the rest of the Desktop Pictures are (Library/Desktop Pictures). 

 Right click (or Option Click) on the desktop. Select "Change Desktop Background" from the Contextual Menu. 

 Pick the pic that you want. 

 Lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

VegasACF said:


>  Lather, rinse, repeat.


*Rolling on the floor laughing, I am going to have to use that one, sage advice for switching your desktop images. Mind if I submit it to apple as a suggestion?*


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

LOL! :up:


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

tgal said:


> *Rolling on the floor laughing, I am going to have to use that one, sage advice for switching your desktop images. Mind if I submit it to apple as a suggestion?*


By all means. It's the most important step!


----------



## strick21 (Jun 8, 2005)

thanks guys for your help and replies man this site is kick ***! 

thanks again 
Jack


----------

